# fuze drinks...your opinion?



## 19549 (Jan 30, 2006)

Anyone tried any of these energy drinks or teas make by fuze? I had the strawberry guava refresh one today and it was delicious. Do you think these drinks really are as good for you as they say? Do you think they will be bothersome to bloating/gas issues?www.drinkfuze.com


----------

